# Looking for period guides



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have an old Penn rod that the blank is wood and I am looking to restore it. I want to try and find some good condition guides from mid 50s to early 60s. It has three broken guides on it now plus the tip. If someone can help me out with some guides i can give the measurement for the tip.

The last rod I had done had modern guides put on it and they look good but it takes away from the old rod look which is what I want.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Put up a picture of what you have, and I can try to match them for you.

Steve


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ever thought about buying an old rod for parts? I was scouring through "antique" store flea markets yesterday. I saw quite a few good donor rods. haha most were only $15-$20. A lot cheaper than new guides


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

most rod builders and tackle shops tend to keep old guides

im not calling anyone a packrat but....

try looking around and you may find treasures in someones exta rarts box,,,,got patina too

its simple to wrap a guide


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

oops

extra parts


----------

